# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت 15 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 15/2/1431  الموافق 30/01/2010

نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للأتربة والغبار تحد  من مدى الرؤية الأفقية على شمال غرب وأجزاء من غرب المملكة تشمل منطقة ( تبوك، حائل  والمدينة المنورة ) والأجزاء الساحلية المحاذية لتلك المناطق ، وتظهر تشكيلات من  السحب على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية وأجزاء من شمال المملكة تتخللها سحب  ركامية على مرتفعات ( الباحة ، عسير وجازان ).


البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 18 – 38  كم/ساعة تصل سرعتها إلى 48 كم/ساعة على الجزئين الجنوبي والشمالي . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين ونصف  على الجزئين الجنوبي والشمالي . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، مائج على الجزئين  الجنوبي والشمالي.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية إلى جنوبية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  :

درجة الحراره /  12 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  71 %

سرعة الرياح /  2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تاروت .. لصوص يسلبون ذهبا ومبالغ بقيمة 100 ألف ريال


لم تكن تعلم إحدى الأسر في جزيرة تاروت بمحافظة القطيف أن حضورهم  للاجتماع العائلي في منزل العائلة سيتسبب في خسارة الزوجة جميع مصوغاتها الذهبية  ومبلغ تجاوز 100ألف ريال. وتعود تفاصيل القضية عندما قامت احدى الأسر بالذهاب  للاجتماع العائلي الأسبوعي الذي يقام نهاية كل أسبوع في منزل العائلة، وأثناء  عودتهم للمنزل تفاجئوا بأن أبواب المنزل مفتوحة وقد دخل اللصوص وقاموا بتكسير جميع  الأبواب الداخلية والتي لم تكن مفتوحة والبحث داخل المنزل حتى وجدوا ضالتهم في غرفة  النوم فقاموا بسرقة المبلغ المالي والمصوغات الذهبية التي قدرت قيمتها بـ 100 الف  ريال وقام أصحاب المنزل بإبلاغ الجهات الأمنية التي انتقلت إلى معاينة الموقع وتبين  دخول الجاني عن طريق كسر باب المنزل ومن ثم ارتكاب السرقة. وتم اتخاذ اللازم،  والتحقيق والبحث جاريان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفوى .. «يفقد الذاكرة» بعد قطعه إشارة مرور







تسبب قطع الإشارة الضوئية بمدخل صفوى الغربي بوقوع حادث بين  مركبتين متعاكستين بالسير بتقاطع شارع البيروني في الشارع العام وشارع المغيرة بن  شعبة بحي العروبة بجانب مدرسة الهدى وترجع تفاصيل الحادث كما يرويها شاهد العيان  محمد فاضل السادة و يقول كنت انتظر عند الإشارة الضوئية وكانت مضاءة باللون الأحمر  وشاهدت إحدى السيارتين بالناحية المقابلة قد أضيئت لها اللون الأخضر وتحركت ثم جاءت  السيارة الأخرى لتقطع الإشارة وكانت مطفأة الأنوار أيضاً والأمر الذي ادى الى وقوع  حادث على الفور والذي تضررت فيه السيارتان معاً حيث استقرت واحدة في وسط الشارع  والأخرى ارتطمت بعمود الإشارة . ولفت فاضل أن الحادث وقع الساعة 9:45 دقيقة مساءً  ونتيجة للحادث نقل شابان لمستشفى صفوى العام وتابعت أنا حالتهما حيث يشكو الاثنان  من آلام ونزيف في الرأس وقد نقل أحد الشابين إلى مستشفى القطيف المركزي إثر  اضطرابات في إجاباته وحالة النسيان الكلي التي انتابته بعد الحادث فيما اكد البعض  ان السبب وراء فقدانه الذاكرة هو ارتطام رأسه بجنبات السيارة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اكتتابات جديدة وعموميتها أقرت ميزانيتها

«صيادو الشرقية» تبحث همومها وتوجه 169 خطابا حول مخاطر الردم

طلبت من وزارة الزراعة دعما لوجستيا 6،3 مليون ريال




ذكر رئيس جمعية صيادي أسماك الشرقية حسن حبيب آل إسعيد ان الجمعية  منذ إنشائها لم تتلق أي مساعدات مالية من قبل وزارة الزراعة رغم أنها الأولى في  المملكة من حيث المنشأ مبينا ان الجمعية تعد آلية جديدة لطرح أسهم للاكتتاب العام  في الجمعية خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة القادمة .
وبين عقب عقد عمومية الجمعية  اجتماعها واختيار أعضاء جدد ، أن الجمعية حملت على كاهلها بعض القضايا منها عمليات  الردم الذي يطال سواحل المنطقة وإنشاء مقر رئيسي للجمعية بموقع الأرض التي تملكها  الجمعية وحل مشاكل الصيادين وإقامة مصنع للثلج وورشة لإصلاح القوارب والمكائن  البحرية مؤكدا أن الجمعية خلال فترة دورتها السابقة قدمت 169 خطابا لجهات حكومية  وغير حكومية متعددة لوضع حلول تحول دون ردم السواحل.
ولفت الى دور الجمعية  بالتحذير من المخاطر التي تهدد الحياة البحرية جراء الردم وأهمية شجر القرم أو  المانجروف .
وتطرق حسن آل اسعيد الى أهمية موقع الأرض التي سينشأ عليها مقر  الجمعية وان البناء يشمل 8 شقق و3 محلات تجارية ومكاتب منوها الى مخاطبة الشئون  الاجتماعية لدعم البناء ووافقت الوزارة مشكورة على دعم مشروع البناء بنسبة 50  بالمائة من التكلفة الإجمالية .
وقال إن الجمعية طلبت قطعة أرض من وزارة الزراعة  لإقامة مجمع خدمي متكامل وتم اختيار 3 مواقع على طريق الجبيل السريع وتم الاعتراض  من قبل شركة أرامكو كما اقترحنا قطعة أرض مجاورة لمخابز صفوى من الشمال على الطريق  السريع وتم الرفض من قبل الأمانة واقتراح قطعة على المثلث الذي يقع بين طريق  الجمعية وطريق الجبيل السريع والآن يجري متابعات للمعاملة مع المالية في أملاك  الدولة .
و أشار رئيس الجمعية الى أن الجمعية تقدمت بطلب 5 مواقع بحرية لإقامة  مزارع أسماك رفضت جميعها وان الجمعية حصلت سيارتين من وزارة الزراعة مؤخرا مؤكدا  تقدم الجمعية بطلب دعم لوجستي من وزارة الزراعة قيمته 6 ملايين و 300 ألف ريال  .
وأكد نائب رئيس الجمعية جعفر أحمد الصفواني أن الجمعية في الأيام الفائتة كانت  مشغولة في انعقاد جمعيتها العمومية مستعرضا مخاطر الردم التي تشهدها سواحل المنطقة  .
واستعرض مدير المالية في الجمعية أحمد حسن الفريد ميزانية الجمعية مبينا أن  أعضاء الجمعية القدامى 92 مساهما ارتفع عددهم الى 129 مساهما ليصبح المساهمين  221مساهما وأن عدد الأسهم للقدامى 1888سهما و أسهم الجدد 2845سهما ليصبح المجموع  4733 سهما قيمتها 284500ريال .
وقال ان الجمعية صرفت 127332ريالا لبناء الأرض  كما صرفت 102600 ريال من الرواتب و 21540 ريارلا آيجار وصرفت متفرقات 14760ريالا .  و إن مصروفات العمومية والإدارية للجمعية للمجلس السابق في عام 1427هـ بلغت 161055  ريالا وفي عام 1428هـ بلغت 44972ريالا وفي عام 1429هـ 39471ريالا وفي عام 1430هـ  71298 ريالا .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خزانات بصفوى لتجميع مياه الجبيل وضخها للمنازل







تمت مباشرة العمل بمشروع شبكات ومحطات الضخ والخزانات بصفوى بعمل خزانين  وأربع مضخات, وغرفتي مولد وكلورة الماء وشبكة تتراوح طولها بين 7 - 8 كيلو مترات في  صفوى لتجميع المياه الحلوة من مرافق الجبيل لضخها بعد ذلك إلى منازل المدينة في  صفوى. واضاف مدير مصلحة المياه بصفوى المهندس ضياء هاشم آل أسعد سوف ينشأ خزانان  فوق الأرض من الحديد بقطر 40 مترا وحجم التخزين لا يقل عن 25000 متر مكعب وبقيمة  13020000 مليون ريال في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من موقع المصلحة. منوها الى أنشاء 4  مضخات مياه نقية سعة 280 لترا في الثانية عند رفع 70 مترا عند عمل المضخة بقيمة  1320000 ريال كما ستنشأ مضختان غاطستان لتصريف المياه بقيمة 97500 ريال.
وأشار  إلى إنشاء غرفة صمامات الهواء وقياس التعرف وقياس الضغط ومضخات أخذ العينات ومراوح  تهوية واسطوانات كلور مبينا أن مهمة المحطة استقبال الماء من الخزان الذي سوف ينشأ  بالقرب من الخزانات الثمانية المتواجدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إجازة منتصف العام بعد 11 يوماً

4.5 مليون طالب على مقاعد اختبارات منتصف العام.. اليوم





يتوجه اليوم السبت أكثر من أربعة ملايين ونصف المليون طالب وطالبة  إلى المدارس لأداء اختبارات نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول في كافة أنحاء المملكة بجميع  المراحل المتوسطة والثانوية. وقد استعدت جميع إدارات التعليم في المناطق والمحافظات  لاستقبال الطلاب والطالبات من خلال تجهيز قاعات الاختبارات بكل ما من شأنه أن يوفر  الراحة والهدوء الذي يساعد الجميع على أداء الاختبارات في جو مفعم بالطمأنينة  بعيداً عن كل عناصر الشد النفسي والعصبي. كما تم إعداد خطة لمتابعة سير الامتحانات  في جميع المدارس من خلال جولات إشرافية يومية طوال أيام الاختبارات يقوم بها  المشرفون التربويون بإدارات التربية والتعليم بالمناطق وفق خطة يومية من قبل إدارة  الإشراف التربوي، وكذلك مراكز الإشراف في المحافظات التي تؤدي دورها الإشرافي في  مدارس المحافظات والمراكز التابعة لمناطق المملكة. 
وقد دعا عدد من التربويين  الطلاب إلى عدم القلق من الاختبارات ومذاكرة المادة أولاً بأول وتنظيم الوقت وأخذ  الراحة وعدم السهر لمدة طويلة والاعتماد على النفس ومعرفة جدول الاختبارات حتى لا  يقع الطالب في مادة ليست ضمن المقرر عليه وعدم تعاطي المنبهات. يذكر أن إجازة منتصف  العام الدراسي للطلاب والطالبات والمعلمين والمعلمات تبدأ في مختلف المراحل  الدراسية للعام الدراسي الحالي بنهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء الموافق السادس والعشرين  من شهر صفر الحالي، فيما سيبدأ الفصل الدراسي الثاني يوم السبت الموافق السادس من  شعر ربيع الأول المقبل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مركز القياس والتقويم يعلن نتائج اختبار القدرات العامة


أعلن المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي نتائج  القبول في اختبار القدرات العامة للفترة الاولى من العام الجاري على مستوى مناطق  المملكة.
وقال المركز إنه تم إشعار الطلبة عبر الرسائل على هواتفهم المتنقلة،  كما يمكنهم التعرف على النتائج عبر الموقع الالكتروني للمركز على الانترنت .
وقال الأمير الدكتور فيصل بن عبدالله المشاري آل سعود مدير  المركز الوطني للقياس والتقويم في التعليم العالي إنه جرى استيعاب كافة الطلبة  الذين سجلوا، مشيرا إلى أنه تم تحديد مواعيد التسجيل لاختبار الفترة الثانية في  الحادي عشر من ربيع الآخر حتى التاسع من جمادى الآخرة القادم ،
فيما ستجري  الاختبارات في المدة من 22 جمادى الآخرة إلى 29 من الشهر نفسه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

على هامش معرض التعليم العالي

اتفاقيات علمية بين جامعات المملكة والجامعات العالمية





شهد المعرض الدولي للتعليم العالي توقيع عدد من الاتفاقيات بين  الجامعات السعودية والعالمية في مختلف أوجه التعاون العلمي والبحثي وذلك بحضور نائب  وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور علي العطية .
حيث وقعت جامعة حائل ممثلة بمديرها  معالي الدكتور أحمد السيف اتفاقية مع جامعة موناش الأسترالية وجامعتان مع هولندا  وألمانيا ، تدور محاورها حول البحث العلمي والدراسات وتبادل أعضاء هيئة التدريس  بجانب اتفاق على تطوير كليات الهندسة بالجامعة وهيكلة كليات التربية والعلوم ، كما  وقعت جامعة الجوف ممثلة في مديرها معالي الدكتور محمد عمر بدير اتفاقية مع جامعة  موناش ممثلة بالسيدة ستيفاني وكيلة العلاقات الدولية بالجامعة ، يتمحور حول الجودة  والاعتماد الأكاديمي واتفاقية أخرى مع الدكتور روبرت كولن ممثلا عن جامعة لايدن في  هولندا ، ووقعت جامعة طيبة بدورها اتفاقية مع جامعة دانكوك الكورية يدور حول  التطوير التقني والتعاون العلمي والبحثي.
كما وقعت جامعة القصيم اتفاقية مع  جامعة شنجان الصينية في مجال الطب البديل وكذلك جامعة يانيانغ السنغافورية في مجال  الطاقة والعلوم الهندسية ويدور التباحث حاليا مع جامعات امريكية وكندية لبلورة  اتفاقيات حول التعليم المشترك. 
وقد أبدى مسؤولو الجامعات رضاهم عن مستوى  العلاقات الأكاديمية التي تم تأسيسها من خلال هذه الاتفاقيات مؤكدين أن المعرض وفر  لهم فرصة مميزة للالتقاء بأبرز المؤسسات التعليمية في العالم وهو ما سيعود على حركة  التعليم العالي في المملكة بمزيد من التقدم والجودة والإنجاز.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دوريات أمام المدارس لضبط المعاكسين والمفحطين


خصصت إدارة المرور عددا من الدوريات الرسمية والسرية للقيام  بجولات مستمرة على مدارس البنين والبنات والمواقع القريبة منها التي تشهد انتشارا  كبيرا للشباب بعد الانتهاء من فترة الاختبارات اليومية، حيث سيكون بعضها متمركزا  أمام المدارس ويصحبها تواجد لدوريات الشرطة وسيارات البحث الجنائي للحد من  المخالفات التي يمارسها بعض الشباب من تفحيط وتجمهرات سلبية. 
وأصدرت إدارة مرور  المنطقة الشرقية تعميماً على رؤساء الأقسام والشعب بكافة المحافظات التابعة لها  يحدد خطط السير اثناء فترتي الاختبارات أمام مدارس البنين والبنات والطرقات العامة  والمنتزهات. حيث اوضحت شعبة السير بإدارة مرور المنطقة الشرقية توزيع قوات المرور  من الدوريات الرسمية والسرية من أجل تكثيف الرقابة وتنظيم الحركة أمام المدارس التي  غالباً ما تشهد ممارسات خاطئة من الطلاب بعد انتهاء الامتحان اليومي والخروج من  المدرسة. 
وأهاب مدير مرور المنطقة الشرقية العميد علي السويلم بالطلاب أن  يحرصوا على اتباع أنظمة المرور والتقيد بالقوانين حتى لا يكونوا عرضة للحوادث  المرورية التي يذهب ضحيتها كثير من الأبرياء, مشيراً إلى ضرورة المتابعة من قبل  أولياء الأمور على ابنائهم وابعادهم عن أماكن التجمعات الشبابية المشبوهة.  
واستكملت الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بالمنطقة الشرقية استعداداتها  التوعوية والرقابية على الطلاب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أرجوحة تقتل طفل العاشرة في  عفيف


أودت أرجوحة في  محافظة عفيف ــ منطقة الرياض ــ، بحياة طفل في العاشرة من عمره البارحة الأولى  خنقا، بينما كان يلعب بها.
واوضحت المصادر أن طفلا كان يلهو في أرجوحته التي نصبها  له أبواه على سطح المنزل، وفيما كان يحاول إجراء بعض الحركات البهلوانية، التف حبل  الأرجوحة على عنقه، ولم يتمكن الطفل من تخليص نفسه، وظل متدليا حتى فارق  الحياة.
وبعد أن افتقدته والدته بحثت عنه عند الجيران ولم تجده، لتفاجأ به  مفارقا الحياة على السطح، وحاولت نقله إلى المستشفى لإسعافه إلا أنه كان قد فارق  الحياة منذ وقت.
من جانبه، أكد مدير العلاقات العامة في مستشفى عفيف العام محمد  الضليعي أن طوارئ المستشفى استقبل طفلا في العاشرة من عمره متوفيا اختناقا وأدخل  ثلاجة الموتى في المستشفى.
وفيما باشرت الموقع فرقة من الأدلة الجنائية ومحققون  من شرطة عفيف، وأكد  مصدر في شرطة عفيف عدم وجود شبهة جنائية في وفاة الطفل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة سائقة سيارة ووالدتها في تثليث

غيب الموت امرأة ووالدتها ورجل وأصيب ولدان وبنتان في حادث سير أليم قرب بلدة ظهاير  آل حميدان في محافظة تثليث شرقي منطقة عسير، وبحسب صحيفة عكاظ إن المرأه كانت تقود  سيارة بيضاء ترافقها والدتها وأطفالها الأربعة في طريق عودتهم من المدارس إلى  منزلهم، وفي أحد المنعطفات الخطرة اصطدمت سيارتهم بمركبة أخرى قادمة من الأمواه في  اتجاه تثليث، يقودها مواطن في العقد الثالث من العمر، ونتج عن الحادث وفاة قائدة  السيارة. فرق من الشرطة والدفاع المدني ومرور تثليث باشرت الحادث، وتم نقل الجثث  والمصابين لمستشفى تثليث العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعتمد على كاميرات ثابتة ومتحرّكة

«ساهر» يضبط المخـالفات المروريـة الكترونيـًا وتطبيقـه مطلع رجب  المقبـل

السيف: العام الماضي شهد 8 ملايين مخالفة وتطبيق النظام يضاعفها  مرات



اوضـح مـديـر مـرور الـمـنـطـقـة الـشـرقـيـة الـعـمـيـد عـلـي  الـسـويـلـم ان تـطـبـيـق نـظـام «سـاهـر» سـيـكـون مـطـلـع رجـب الـقـادم،  وسـيـتـم تـشـغـيـل الـنـظـام بـسـيـارات مـتـنـقـلـة فـي حـاضـرة الـدمـام، تـكـون  آلـيـة عملها بالرصد والمتابعة، مشيرا الى استئجار مبنى من قبل الشركة المنفذة  للعمل كمرحلة اولى، وان البنية التحتية جار العمل على الانتهاء منها مع جهات حكومية  كالامانة والهاتف وادارة الطرق والمصلحة .. وأكد مصدر في إدارة المرور ان احتساب  المخالفة المرورية بنظام ساهر بالحدّ الادنى وفي حال مضي شهر على المخالفة ولم  تسدّد يدفع الحد الأعلى لها مشيرا الى ان المرور جهة تنفيذية للنظام فقط.
على  ذات الصعيد حذّر عضو مجلس الشورى والمشرف العام على فرع الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق  الانسان بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عبدالجليل السيف من تطبيق نظام ساهر في حال عدم  وضوح آلية النظام معللا ذلك بأنه سيضاعف المخالفات على المواطنين.
وقال: من حق  المواطن ان يوضّح له كيف رصدت المخالفة والدولة حريصة على النظام ان يطبق بآلية  واضحة، حيث كفلت المادة 75 من نظام المرور إعطاء المواطن الحق في  الاعتراض.
واشار الى ان مخالفات العام الماضي تجاوزت 8 ملايين مخالفة، رصدت ضد  مواطنين وتلقيه العديد من الشكاوى حيال تلك المخالفات، وفي حال تطبيق نظام (ساهر)  سيضاعف المخالفات الى اربع مرات مؤكدا ان النظام لا يكفل احقية المواطن وهيئة  الجزاءات من المرور والى المرور ويصعب الوصول اليها ..
واوضح ان المخالفة ليست  الهدف بل الهدف تصحيح الوضع والسلوك متسائلا عن البرامج الاصلاحية بضخ 16 الف  كاميرا مراقبة دون الاهتمام بالوعي المروري.
يذكر ان نظام ساهر نظام للضبط  الالكتروني الذي يستخدم تقنية شبكة الكاميرات الرقمية المتصلة بمركز للمعلومات  والذي بدوره يقوم بالتحقق من المخالفة فنياً، ومن ثم طلب معلومات المالك من قاعدة  البيانات ومن ثم اصدار المخالفات المتعلقة بالسرعة وقطع الإشارة بهدف تحسين مستوى  السلامة المرورية. 
ومن أهداف نظام ساهر العمل على تنفيذ أنظمة المرور بدقة  واستمرارية .. ورفع مستوى السلامة .. ورفع كفاءة شبكة الطرق المتوافرة  حاليا.
ومميزات النظام الالتزام بتحقيق أفضل معايير السلامة المرورية على الطرق  من خلال استخدام أحدث التقنيات المتقدمة، وتمكين العاملين من أداء أعمالهم، ورفع  مستوى أدائهم في مجال العمل المروري من خلال انظمة ساهر المتكاملة التى تقدّم ضبط  المخالفات وإشعار المخالف بالمخالفات في أسرع وأقصر وقت ممكن.
ويستخدم النظام  كاميرات ثابتة يتم وضعها عند اشارات المرور وعلى الطرق الرئيسية والفرعية وكاميرات  متحرّكة يتم تزويد الدوريات الامنية بها لرصد المخالفات في المناطق الاخرى غير  المغطاة بمراقبة الكاميرا الثابتة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شقيقا متسولتين يهاجمان دورية أمنية 






تمكن رجال الدوريات الامنية من القبض على فتاتين تبلغان من العمر  13 عاما و 23 عاما حيث تم ضبطهما اثناء قيامهما بالتسول في اشارة شارع الجامعة  بالهفوف وبعد الامساك بهما وانتظار رجال الهيئة تفاجأ الجميع بحضور شقيقي الفتاتين  وقيامهما بمهاجمة الدورية الأمنية ومحاولة اخراج الفتاتين منها حيث لاذت احداهما  بالفرار، فيما تم الامساك بالاخرى وبعد فترة وجيزة تم الامساك بهما مع شقيقهما وتمت  احالة الفتاتين الى دار رعاية الفتيات، فيما تمت احالة شقيقهم الى شرطة الرقيقة ومن  ثم ترحيله الى السجن. من جهة ثانية تبحث الجهات الامنية بالاحساء عن اثنين قاما  بانتحال شخصية رجال الامن حيث قاما باستيقاف عدد من العمالة بالقرب من احد  المستوصفات بالهفوف وسلب مبلغ من المال وهما يستقلان سيارة صغيرة بعد مداهمات امنية  مكثفة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشاجرة تنتهي بمقتل وإصابة  شابين


عثرت شرطة منطقة الباحة فجر أمس على جثة شاب (19 عاما)، تعرضت لطعنات عدة في ظهره  بأداة حادة، فيما عثرت على شاب آخر (23 عاما) مصابا بطعنة تحت كتفه الأيمن ونقلا  إلى المستشفى.
وأوضح مساعد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة النقيب عبد  الناصر بن محمد الغامدي، أن بلاغا ورد لغرفة العمليات في شرطة الباحة يفيد بوجود  مشاجرة في إحدى المزارع داخل قرية (شمال مدينة الباحة).
وأفاد النقيب الغامدي،  أنه فور تلقي البلاغ تحركت إلى الموقع دورية أمنية، إذ شاهدت شابا متوفيا وآخر  مصابا ونقلا إلى المستشفى، إذ أشار الشاب المصاب إلى أن مواطنين أحدهما 17 عاما  والثاني 19 عاما اعتديا عليه وزميله.
وقال الغامدي: إن الشرطة عممت على  المعتدين، فيما كونت فريق بحث عنهما، وألقت شعبة التحريات والبحث الجنائي القبض  عليهما وتسلمتهما جهات التحقيق المختصة، فيما أودع صغير السن في دار الملاحظة كونه  حدث.
واعترف الشاب الثاني بقتله المجني عليه، مستخدما سكينا حادة، نتيجة سوء  خلاف بينهما ولا يزال التحقيق مستمرا لمعرفة تفاصيل الحادثة.
وباشرت الحادث  دوريات أمنية وضابط خفر شرطة في مدينة الباحة ورئيس التحقيقات ومدير شعبة التحريات  والبحث النقيب عبد الله البقمي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحذيرات من تسرب حقن صنعتها شركة يابانية في الأسواق



حذرت مصادر طبية من تسرب كميات من مليوني حقنة صنعتها شركة يابانية الى الاسواق بعد  تحذيرات اعلنتها هيئة الدواء والغذاء الامريكية في شأن التخوف من أنها قد تدخل  أجزاء من السيليكون إلى جسم المريض .
 
 وقالت المصادر: إنه من المحتمل تسرب مثل هذا النوع  من الحقن في المستشفيات...خاصة وأن المنتجات الطبية المتداولة في المنشآت الصحية  غير مسجلة كما هو الحال بالنسبة لأصناف المستحضرات الطبية العلاجية .

وقالت المصادر: إن السوق الطبية المحلية تستوعب  العديد من منتجات الشركات الطبية من الحقن من شركات سعودية وعربية واجنبية،  بالاضافة الى ان مثل هذه المنتجات يتم استيرادها من العديد من الأماكن.

من جانبها لم تصدر هيئة الغذاء والدواء أي بيان حول  تحذيرات نظيرتها الامريكية بالرغم من أن التحذيرات الامريكية دخلت يومها السابع  .

وذكرت هيئة الدواء والغذاء الأمريكية في بيان لها  ان شركة “نيبرو ميديكال” سحبت المنتجات التي صنعت بين يناير من عام 2007 واغسطس من  عام 2009 بعدما أظهرت معاينتها ان 62 إلى 70% منها يعاني من خلل، حيث اظهرت  الاختبارات انه حين تدخل الإبر في جسم المريض تتشكل أحياناً كتل من السيليكون تدخل  إلى جسد المريض وتتسبب بمضاعفات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مدني بقيق ينقذ خمسيني من الموت


أدى عدم الانتباه من قبل مواطن خمسيني على طريق الظهران - بقيق  فجر يوم أمس إلى احتجاز مواطن خمسيني بسيارته اليوكون بعد اصطدامه من الخلف بشاحنة  محملة بالحديد الصلب كانت قادمة من دولة مجاورة ، حيث باشر الحادث وكيل رقيب  عبدالفتاح حمدين من مرور بقيق وأمن الطرق لتنظيم حركة السير وفرقتا إطفاء وإنقاذ من  إدارة الدفاع المدني ببقيق وقاموا بإخراج المواطن الخمسيني من سيارته بعد احتجازه  داخلها ،حيث لوحظ نزيف الدماء والجروح وتم نقله مباشرة إلى المجمع الطبي عن طريق  هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

1.3 مليار ريال لمشروعات المياه والصرف بالشرقية 

200 ريال غرامة وفصل الخدمة عقوبة إهدار المياه بالمنشآت التجارية 





كشف مدير عام مديرية المياه بالمنطقة الشرقية أحمد البسام تكثيف  جولات فرق الترشيد لتطبيق الغرامات المادية والجزائية على المنشآت التجارية غير  الملتزمة بتركيب ادوات الترشيد التى تبدأ من 200 ريال قابلة للمضاعفة وتنتهي بفصل  الخدمة، واشار الى انتهاء المديرية من أعمال عقد تركيب أدوات الترشيد بكافة الأجهزة  الحكومية والمساجد بمدينتي الدمام والخبر التي يتجاوز عددها أكثر من 1300 مبنى تم  مباشرة تركيب الأدوات بها ضمن حملة الترشيد الوطنية لاستهلاك المياه، وأضاف أنه تم  تركيب 27 الفا و 458 قطعة مرشدة للمغاسل والشطافات لـ «600» جهاز حكومي وأكثر من  780 مسجداً بمدينة الدمام والخبر على مدى 5 أشهر . ومن المنتظر ان تحقق نسب وفر في  الاستهلاك تتراوح بين 30 و40 بالمائة من اجمالي استهلاك الجهات الحكومية. من جهة  أخرى بلغت تكلفة مشاريع المياه والصرف الصحي بالمنطقة الشرقية بما فيها الدراسات  والاشراف للعام المالي 1431- 1432 هـ مليارا و 298 مليون ريال كمشاريع جديدة وتعزيز  مشاريع جار تنفيذها خصص منها 452 مليون لمشاريع المياه والصرف والصحي بالدمام  والخبر و 194 مليونا لمحافظة حفر الباطن والقيصومة و 241 مليونا لباقي المحافظات.  كما تنفذ المديرية حاليا برنامجاً لكشف التسربات غير الظاهرة في شبكات المياه  بالمنطقة الشرقية لتقليل نسبة الفاقد منها والحفاظ على الثروة الغالية، حيث قامت  المديرية بطرح 5 مراحل من هذا البرنامج بعقود تم الانتهاء من مرحلتين منها بمبلغ  يصل إلى 70 مليون ريال ويجري العمل حالياً في مرحلتين اخريين بـ «85» مليون ريال،  فيما تمت ترسية المرحلة الخامسة من البرنامج بمبلغ 52 مليون ريال. وأوضح البسام أن  المديرية شرعت منذ وصول الميزانية الجديدة في تنفيذ الخطط والبرامج اللازمة لترجمة  هذه التكاليف المالية وتحويلها الى مشاريع حيوية للمياه والصرف الصحي تخدم محافظات  ومدن وهجر المنطقة الشرقية من حفر الباطن شمالاً الى الاحساء جنوباً حسب الخطة  الموضوعة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالبوا بإنشاء «حلبات» ومدرجات للجماهير 

مفحّطو الشرقيـة يطلقون حملة «لا لتفحيط الشوارع .. نعم للأنديـة»





يدرس عدد من هواة التفحيط بالمنطقة الشرقية إطلاق حملة تستهدف  إيقاف التفحيط بالشوارع والاخياء السكنية والمطالبة بفتح نوادٍ خاصة اسوة ببعض دول  الخليج العربية، بهدف الحد من ظاهرة التفحيط وتوجيه الشباب لهذه الهواية بطريقة  رسمية منظمة واستشهدوا بتراجع عدد الحوادث بعد افتتاح هذه النوادي التى تعد حلا  شافيا للكثير من مشاكل الشباب وتوجيه طاقاتهم في هوايات مفيدة.
واكد عدد من  اعضاء الحملة ان ظاهرة التفحيط في المنطقة الشرقية انتشرت بصورة كبيرة حيث يمارس  عشرات الشباب هواية «التفحيط» بسياراتهم وسط ظروف خطرة ويعرّض أرواحهم وأرواح  المتفرجين والمارة للخطر الكبير جداً وأصبحوا يقصدون المناطق السكنية لغرض لفت  الأنظار لهم مما يدل على ضعف الشخصية لدى المفحّط ويختار البعض الآخر الأماكن التي  يكثر فيها تجمّع الشباب حتى يلفت أنظارهم ويعرفون اسمه المستعار الذي يختبئ خلفه  مما يميّزه عن المفحّطين الآخرين ويقوم بعمل حركات بالسيارة تعتبر فنا لدى البعض،  حتى يثبت اسمه في الساحة أو إذا كان المفحّط في بدايته فيجب عليه تطبيق الحركات  الخطيرة حتى يفتح له باب الشهرة من وجهة نظرهم. 
وتشهد هذه المواقع ازدحاما  شديدا وحضورا لافتا من قبل المواطنين لمشاهدة «عروض التفحيط» بمختلف أنواع السيارات  ويغلب على ذلك سيارات تحمل لوحات سعودية وخليجية وهناك من يقوم بممارسة «التفحيط»  في الأحياء التي تكون شوارعها طويلة ووسيعة في نفس الوقت ويحيطهم المئات من  المتفرجين وسط خطورة بالغة دون وجود حواجز تمنع وقوع حادث .. اضافة لعدم ملاءمة  المكان الذي تقام عليه الاستعراضات من حيث الأرضية التي تؤدي لإتلاف إطارات  السيارات وعدم وجود حواجز بين المواطنين وسيارات التفحيط وينال المفحّط نصيبا من  التشجيع والتصفيق من قبل المشاهدين لاستعراضاته بسيارته الخاصة، كما أن البعض يملك  خبرة بذلك ويدرس دورات تطبيقية خاصة بنفس الممارسة وقد يكون شارك في مسابقات خاصة  والبعض الآخر يملك الخبرة منذ عدة سنوات ويمارس هذه الهواية منذ المرحلة  الثانوية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حريق يلتهم حشائش بجوار سكة الحديد بالدمام 









اندلع حريق هائل في حشائش تقدر مساحتها تقريبا بـ 5 في 6 امتار  بجوار سكة القطار في محطة سكة الحديد بالدمام وأدى اندلاع الحريق - الذي لم تعرف  أسباب اندلاعه حتى الآن وقد استمر الحريق قرابة الساعة ونصف الساعة - لدخان كثيف  غطى السماء حيث تحول المكان للسواد وباشرت فرقة الدفاع المدني الحريق والدوريات  الأمنية وتمت السيطرة عليه في وقت قصير حين لم تحدث أي إصابات بشرية أو  اختناقات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضايقه بالوقوف فأطلق النار عليه


قبضت شرطة  محافظة الأحساء على مواطن ثلاثيني، بعد بلاغ قدمه مقيم آسيوي تعرضت مركبته لطلق  ناري.
وكان خلاف نشب بين الطرفين بسبب إيقاف المقيم سيارته أمام منزل المواطن في  أحدى هجر محافظة الأحساء، ما دفع الأخير لإشهار سلاحه وإطلاق رصاصة استقرت في مركبة  المقيم، الذي فر من الموقع وأبلغ الجهات المختصة. 
وهنا أوضح الناطق الإعلامي في  شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني، أن رجال الأمن خلال معاينتهم لموقع  الحادث، وجدوا مقذوفا ناريا داخل المركبة، مشيرا إلى أن السلطات الأمنية اتخذت  اللازم حيال ذلك وأوقفت المواطن، فيما لا تزال التحقيقات جارية.

مصيبه اذا صار السلاح في يد كل من هب ودب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زوجة سعودية ينزلها زوجها من سيارتة بالقوة في احد شوارع الطائف الرئيسية

 

مواطنة سعودية في محافظة الطائف تقدمت يوم أمس بشكوى ضد زوجها تتهمه بضربها  وإنزالها من السيارة في أحد الشوارع الرئيسية بالطائف وسحب طفليها منها  بالقوة.

وتفيد المصادر بأن زوجهافوق الثلاثين من عمره أنزلها من سيارته  بالقوة بشارع شبرا العام وسط الطائف بعد أن دارت بينهما مشادات كلامية وعراك  بالأيدي أوقف الزوج على أثره السيارة وأنزلها أمام المارة الذين استغربوا الحادثة،  خصوصا مع بكاء الأطفال وتشبثهم بوالدتهم، واستوقفت الزوجة إحدى الدوريات الأمنية  وأبلغت عن زوجها، الذي حضر بعد وقت قصير ليفيد بأنها هددته بسكين كانت تحملها،  مشيرا إلى أنها هربت من السيارة خوفا على أبنائها ولم ينزلها بالقوة كما ذكرت في  شكواها

 :weird:  كيف كانت تهدده بسكين .. وهربت خوفا ً على ابنائها ..؟!
ابو الشباب شكله ماعرف يحبك الكذبه  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أرملتان و6 بنات يلاحقن وقف الـ 50  مليوناً



تبدلت حياة أرملتين وبناتهما الست، من الرفاه ورغد العيش إلى التسول والبحث عن  لقمة العيش، وأصبحن يلاحقن وقفا تبلغ قيمته 50 مليونا.
وروت إحدى  الأرملتين (أم منى) تفاصيل القضية التي بدأت فصولها بعد وفاة زوجها، الذي خلف وراءه  تركة تجاوزت الـ 50 مليون ريال، وأوضحت أنها والأرملة الأخرى فوجئتا بمضايقات  الزوجة الثالثة وأولادها الأربعة، ما دفعهن إلى طلب الانتقال إلى عمارة أخرى درءا  للمشاكل العائلية.
وزادت «لم نكن نتوقع أن يبلغنا ابن زوجنا ناظر الوقف أن  الراحل أوقف تسعة عقارات في مكة المكرمة والطائف لصالح فقراء الحرم وأولاده وبناته  دون زوجاته، بموجب صك صادر في العام 1429 هـ أثناء مرضه. 
وخلصت أم منى أن  المحكمة العامة في مكة المكرمة صرفت النظر الأسبوع الماضي عن مطالبة الأرملتين  بإلغاء الوقفية بعد مداولات دامت عاما كاملا، شهدت مشادات كلامية بين ناظر الوقف  والأرملتين. 
إزاء ذلك، أوضح  وكيل الأرملتين المحامي محمد البركاتي  أنه أعد لائحة اعتراضية على الحكم، ويعتزم رفعها إلى محكمة التمييز، مؤكدا أنه  يستند في لائحته على مبررات شرعية وقانونية.
وذكر أنه يطالب بإلغاء ثلثي الوقف  وتثبيت الثلث الأخير للأبناء والفقراء، مضيفا «الأب أوقف أملاكه عند مرضه الذي أدى  لوفاته، وهذه من الأمور التي يجب أن يعاد فيها النظر، إلى جانب أن الوقف تسبب في  حرمان وارث من إرثه، وهن زوجاته اللاتي يحق لهن ثمن التركة، وأدى إلى قطيعة رحم،  وهي من الأمور التي لا يقرها الشرع ولا العرف».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طليقة علي الكيماوي سعيدة بإعدامه بعد أن استحوذت على ثروته

 

أبدت ميسون طليقة من المسؤول العراقي السابق علي حسن المجيد، ابن عم صدام حسين،  الذي نفذ به حكم الإعدام الاثنين الماضي "سعادتها لإعدامه لاستحواذها على  أمواله".

وقالت مقربة من ميسون، التي كانت الزوجة الثانية للمجيد الملقب  بـ"علي الكيماوي" إن ميسون عبرت عن سعادتها بإعدام طليقها "لأنها اعتبرت ذلك خلاصا  نهائيا من الضغوط التي مارسها مقربون من علي حسن المجيد عليها للحصول على أمواله  التي كانت مودعة لديها ومنها سبائك ذهبية ومجوهرات وأشياء ثمينة أخرى فضلا عن دورها  في اعتقاله".

وأضاف المصدر "ميسون، المتزوجة حاليا، تقيم الآن في دولة  أوروبية بعدما كانت في عاصمة عربية غادرتها بعد الزواج لتهرب من ضغوط أقارب المجيد،  واحتمالات تعرضها لإجراءات قضائية لحيازتها ممتلكات تعود لمسؤول في النظام  السابق".

وبينت دور ميسون في اعتقال المجيد في 21 أغسطس 2003، قائلة "بعد  الغزو الأمريكي انتقلت ميسون، التي لم تنجب من المجيد منذ زواجها منه نهاية عقد  الثمانينات، من شقتها التابعة لديوان رئاسة الجمهورية آنذاك والواقعة في حي  الصالحية وسط العاصمة إلى شقة أخرى في حي البياع، وكان زوجها يتردد عليها بين آونة  وأخرى متنكرا، وكانت تحتفظ بالأموال والسبائك الذهبية، وحينذاك ترددت أنباء عبر بعض  وسائل الإعلام تشير إلى تواجد المجيد في شقة تقع في الحي المذكور، فرتبت خطة، اتضح  في ما بعد أنها من تخطيط زوجها الحالي، لتهريب المجيد إلى الخارج عبر الحدود  السورية، وفي الوقت نفسه أخبرت قوات الاحتلال بكل التفاصيل، وتم اعتقاله متنكرا بزي  قروي عند الحدود".

واضاف  المصدر  قائلا "شاهد المجيد ميسون تقود سيارة حديثة ومن خلال رقم المركبة استطاع  الحصول على اسم صاحبها وعنوانه من مديرية المرور، وبعد ذلك زار منزل أبيها طالبا  الاقتران بابنته، وحينما أخبره بأن ميسون مخطوبة لزميل لها في الكلية أبدى أمام  العائلة استعداده لإقناع الخطيب بالتخلي عن خطيبته، وبعد أيام قليلة تم الزواج وسكن  الاثنان في مجمع الصالحية".

وتابع "بعد حصول ميسون على الطلاق من المجيد  بقرار قضائي من محكمة عراقية قررت الاقتران بخطيبها الذي التحق بها بعد سفرها إلى  عاصمة عربية".

وولد المجيد سنة 1941 ولقب بـ"علي الكيماوي" لاستعماله  الأسلحة الكيماوية خلال قيادته حملة "الأنفال" ضد قرى كردية، أبرزها حلبجة بين  1986-1989. وعينه صدام حسين قائدا عسكريا على الكويت بعد غزوها في أغسطس 1990،  وألقي القبض عليه في مدينة سامراء في 21 أغسطس 2003.

هنيئا للنار بحطبها  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأردن: رجل اقتحم منزلا وعرض على صاحبته مئة دينار لتسمح له بممارسة الرذيلة

اصدرت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى الأردنية الاربعاء حكما يقضي بوضع متهم بجناية هتك  العرض بالعنف بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة خمس سنوات وقررت المحكمة في هذا الحكم  جمع العقوبات وهي اربع سنوات عن جناية هتك العرض بالعنف وسنة عن جرم السرقة  واسبوعين عن جنحة حمل وحيازة اداة حادة حيث اصبحت خمس سنوات واسبوعان وغرامة عشرة  دنانير، ولكن المحكمة في هذه القضية لم تنفذ العقوبة الاشد وهي اربع سنوات. 
اما  وقائع هذه القضية فتتلخص بان سيدة كانت نائمة في منزلها وافراد العائلة كانوا خارج  المنزل، وقد دلف المتهم كاللص وتسلل الى الغرفة وعندما رآها نائمة قفز على السرير  وجثم على جسمها حيث تفاجأت به وارتعبت واخذت تقاومه، حينها عرض عليها مئة دينار  لتسمح له بممارسة الرذيلة، ولكن عندها اخذت تقاوم اكثر كما اخذت تصرخ بأعلى صوتها،  حيث خاف المتهم'وهرب من الغرفة وقبل ان يلوذ بالفرار وجد (هاتفين) خلويين على  الطاولة فتناولهما وفتح الباب وأخذ يركض على درج العمارة، حينها ســــمعها احد  الجــــيران تصرخ وتستغيث حيث لحق به بعد ان ركض مسافة اكــــثر من مئة متر من  العمارة، واتصل الجار بالشرطة وتم القبض عليه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و في سوريا ..
*شاب يقتل عمه " كبير العائلة " لأنه  ردعه عن تطليق زوجته الحامل*

** 

أقدم شاب على قتل عمه ( شقيق والده )  طعناً بالسكين في قرية " مارع " التابعة لحلب مساء الخميس بعد أن ردعه عمه عن  تطليق زوجته الحامل .
الشاب  " محمود . ن " تزوج قبل حوالي أربعة أشهر من فتاة من إحدى القرى المجاورة ، وأن  خلافاً نشب بينهما ، حيث قرر تطليقها على الرغم من كونها حامل .
 وأخبر الشاب " محمود " والده وعمه "  صالح . ن " البالغ من العمر خمسة وأربعون عاماً والذي يعتبر " كبير العائلة " ، حيث  نهره  وقام بصفعه أمام بعض الأقرباء .
 وفي اليوم الثاني ، قصد الشاب وبصحبته  شقيقه " خالد " منزل العم ، ودار بينهم نقاش حاد انتهى بقيام الشاب بطعن عمه  بالسكين ، قبل أن يقوم بعض الأقرباء بإسعافه إلى مشفى الكندي الحكومي ، حيث تبين  أنه مفارق للحياة .
 وقامت شرطة " مارع " بالقبض على الشاب  وشقيقه حيث لاتزال التحقيقات جارية معهما  .
 يذكر أن زوجة " القاتل " غادرت منزلها  قبل حوالي أسبوعين و " حردت " عند أهلها ، ولم تفلح محاولات والد الشاب في إعادتها  قبل وقوع " الجريمة ".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اما في مصر ..

مصر: ضبط تاجر يغش منتجات الألبان بخلطها ببودرة السيراميك

يبدو أن أحد تجار الألبان بمحافظة الغربية (بدلتا مصر) أراد أن يضيف إلى فوائد  الألبان فائدة جديدة، فقرر أن يضع عليها «بودرة السيراميك» وهي مادة تستخدم في صنع  بلاط الأرضيات لتكسبها صلابة، وتصنع بعد خلطها بالماء ومنتجات أخرى منتجا شبيها  باللبن في خواصه.

واكتشفت الشرطة المصرية الأمر بعد أن استقبل مستشفى  الغربية العام عدة حالات تسمم، وبتقصي الأمر تبين أن المصابين بالتسمم اشتركوا في  شراء منتجات ألبان من أحد المحال بمركز سمنود (120 كيلومترا شمال القاهرة)، وبفحص  المحل تبين أن صاحبه (يُدعى الهادي متولي عبد السلام، تاجر ألبان) يقوم بخلط كميات  قليلة من الألبان بكميات أكبر من المياه وبودرة السيراميك وبعض الألوان الطبيعية  ليصنع منتجا شبيها باللبن في قوامه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

واليكم هذا الخبر من بريطانيا ..


*بريطاني يتلقى مخالفة مرورية لأنه نظف أنفه  أثناء القيادة 
*


رفض رجل بريطاني دفع غرامة مالية بحوالي 97 دولار صدرت بحقه لأنه  نظف أنفه خلال قيادة سيارته. 

وذكرت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية «بي بي سي» عن  البريطاني مايكل مانشيني أنه "كان متوقفاً في زحمة السير ويرفع مكابح اليد حين  استخدم منديلاً ورقياً لينظف أنفه". 


وأضاف مانشيني أن " 4 رجال شرطة  أوقفه إثر ذلك وحرروا مخالفة بحقه لأنه لم يكن يتحكم بالسيارة بشكل ملائم" مشيراً  إلى أن القضية قد تتحول للمحكمة. 


وأوضح مانشيني أنه ذهل من العمل وقال  للشرطي "أنت تمزح، أنت تضحك عليّ"، وأفاد أنه لم يقع في أي مشاكل مع الشرطة من قبل.  

يشار إلى أن المخالفة حررت بحق مانشيني في أكتوبر الماضي غير أنه لم  يدفعها، ويحتمل أن تتحول القضية إلى المحكمة قريبا في حال بقي  متمنعاً.



*
*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكو لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و 38 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /  15 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 54 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## *راحيل*

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ*

*الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ*


*صباحوا موكا بالكراميل ... كيفك خيتو شوشو* 

*لك تسلمي على الاخبار ......*

*اما الخبر هذا توووووحفه حده*

*بريطاني يتلقى مخالفة مرورية لأنه نظف أنفه أثناء القيادة 
*

*هذا لو يمرون هالدوريات على إشاراتنا كااااااان اووووه علوووم تصير* 

*وتخلص دفاتر المخالفات وووووووووو ههههههههههه*


*تسلمي خيتو وعساج على القوة يارب*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

زوجة سعودية ينزلها زوجها من سيارتة بالقوة في احد شوارع الطائف الرئيسية

ما يسويها إلا مدمن كحول او مخدرات  والله يهدي عباده العاصين

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*تهريب فتاة من الطائف الى الرياض .. صور .. 

*في حالة نادرة اكتشفت 
عناصر مركز الخاصرة  لأمن الطرق محاولة 
مواطن لتهريب فتاة , ومن خلال وضعها بحقيبة في
صندوق  سيارته. وتعود التفاصيل إلى مساء أمس
حينما أراد المواطن تجاوز نقطة تفتيش دائمة  لأمن
الطرق في مركز الخاصرة على طريق 
الطائف - الرياض، وبسؤاله عن هويته  وأوراقه
بشكل روتيني بدا واضحا أنه مرتبك ويخفي 
شيئا. عندها أنزلوه من  سيارته وأخضعوه للتفتيش
الشخصي، ثم قامت عناصر أمن الطرق بتفتيش 
سيارته،  وكانت دهشتهم كبيرة عندما فتحوا الشنطة 
الملقاة في صندوق السيارة، وظهرت لهم  فتاة عشرينية ترتدي
بنطلون جينز وقميصا أحمر. واتضح أن محاولة التهريب
جرت  باتفاق بين الطرفين(الشاب والفتاة)،وكانا في 
طريقهما إلى الرياض. وأوقف الاثنان  لدى شرطة 
الخاصرة والتحقيق معهما جار

----------


## عنيده

إجازة منتصف العام بعد 11 يوماً

4.5 مليون طالب على مقاعد اختبارات منتصف العام.. اليوم

ونااسه و الله .. 

الله يعينكم بس انا بكره اجازتي تبدا .. 

دوريات أمام المدارس لضبط المعاكسين والمفحطين

و يالله يقدرون عليهم .. 

الصراحه عندهم خلق يقعدون من الصبح و يروحون يغازلون .. 

يالله بالستر بس .. 

مشاجرة تنتهي بمقتل وإصابة شابين

والله حاله .. 

صار القتل شي عادي و في كل هوشه حتى بسيطه تلاقي جذي .. 

الله يستر بس .. 

و يالله بحسن الخاتمه ..

طالبوا بإنشاء «حلبات» ومدرجات للجماهير 

مفحّطو الشرقيـة يطلقون حملة «لا لتفحيط الشوارع .. نعم للأنديـة»

شي حلو .. 

يطالبون بشي يعني حتى لو مو الكل يحبه .. 

لكن بتلاقي فئه كبيره تحب هذا الشي .. 

يمكن يبتعدون عن الاشياء الباقيه السخيفه و الخطيره .. 

و يبتعدون عن الشوارع ..

 
ضايقه بالوقوف فأطلق النار عليه

اقول ليكم صار القتل شي عااادي .. 

و لا كانه رووح .. 

كانه قاعد يلعب .. 

و في سوريا ..
*شاب يقتل عمه " كبير العائلة " لأنه ردعه عن تطليق زوجته الحامل*

لا والله .. 

احين تقدر تقتله ما تقدر تطلق زوجتك ؟؟

و الله اشتهيت تقتل بس ؟؟

*بريطاني يتلقى مخالفة مرورية لأنه نظف أنفه أثناء القيادة* 

 
ههههههههههههههه عجبووني و الله .. 

حلاتهم يجون عدنا الحليج .. 

ما يقعدون من المخالفات .. 

اذا شي بسيط مخالفه عجل التسيب اللي عدنا شنو بيسون ؟؟

يعطيج العافيه خيتو شمووعه .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس تحرير صحيفة سعودية نشرت الرسوم المسيئة* *خلف الحربي لـ "إضاءات" : تركت "شمس" لأنها غير مستقلة*





**

**
***حلف الحربي في "إضاءات"* 
 
*من النادر أن يترك رئيس تحرير صحيفة في العالم العربي منصبه لشعوره بأنها غير مستقلة، وأن هناك تدخلات في عمله، إلا أن خلف الحربي رئيس تحرير صحيفة "شمس" السعودية التي اشتهرت بخطها الشبابي وعناوينها المثيرة التي لم نعهدها في البيئة الصحفية، قال لبرنامج "إضاءات" الذي يقدمه الزميل تركي الدخيل وتثبه العربية الجمعة 29-1-2010 إنه تركها بسبب عدم استقلالية الجهاز التحريري فيها، ووجود تدخلات كثيرة من مجلس الإدارة.* 
*وكانت "شمس" اشتهرت عربيا بعد إقدامها على نشر الصور الكاريكاتورية الدنماركية المسيئة للرسول، في عهد رئيس تحريرها الأول بتال القوس.* 
*وأضاف الحربي: سواء نشرت شمس الرسوم بحسن نيه أو لا فهذا أمر يحتاج إلى بحث، ولكنني مع الحرية، وأن تبقى الجريدة وتستمر، ونحن في تلك الفترة كنا في ظل عاصفة شديدة تقتلع كل شيء في طريقها، والعالم كله ثار ضد تلك الرسوم، رغم أنها نشرت في شمس في سياق التحذير والإنكار.* 
*واعتبر أن وجود صحيفة شبابية " تابلويد" في السعودية وهي "شمس"، واحدة من علامات التغيير التي تعيشها المملكة، خصوصا وأنها موجهة للشباب وقضاياهم.* 
*واستطرد إن أسوأ شيء أن تكون رئيس تحرير صحيفة " تابلويد"، كونها تطرح صحافة مختلفة، وأن تكون رئيس تحرير بشكل عام فهذا يجلب "أمراض القلب".*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في برنامج "من العراق"* *عراقي.. أول عربي يحلق في الفضاء 6 أشهر*


**
**
**
***"غاغارين العرب" يعتبر مغامرته منعطفا كبيرا في حياته*** 

*انتدب الاتحاد العربي لعلوم الفضاء والفلك رائد الفضاء العراقي فريد لفته كأول رائد فضاء عربي، سيمثل العرب في رحلة أبحاث إلى الفضاء، تستغرق 6 أشهر، تهدف إلى تطبيق واختبار آخر أبحاث العرب الفلكية، العلمية منها والفنية.* 
*ويعرض برنامج "من العراق" الذي تقدمه الزميلة سهير القيسي تفاصيل عن رحلة رائد الفضاء الملقب بـ "غارغارين العرب" الذي سيبدأ في شهر شباط/ فبراير المقبل ارتياد جامعة "آل البيت" لعلوم الفلك والطيران في الأردن، لتدريبه على كيفية القيام بالأبحاث الفلكية، كون خبراته تقتصر على الريادة والطيران.* 
*ويعتبر "غارغارين العرب" المغامرة التي سيقبل عليها منعطفا كبيرا في حياته وبصمة عربية جديدة في الفضاء الواسع، حيث سيكون رائد الفضاء العربي الأول من نوعه، الذي سيقود رحلة تستغرق ستة أشهر تهدف إلى تفعيل الأبحاث العربية في الفضاء.* 
*وكانت رحلتا الرائدين العربيين السابقين، السوري "محمد فارس" والسعودي الأمير "سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز"، اقتصرت على أسبوع واحد، بهدف خرق الحيازة الغربية للعلوم الفضائية.* 
***لفته خرج في تجربته الأولى إلى الفضاء في مارس 2009*
**
*وخرج "لفته" في تجربته الأولى إلى الفضاء في الثاني عشر من آذار/ مارس 2009، عندما لامس حدود الفضاء الخارجي، في طائرة حربية روسية بمعية الطيار "سيرجي" -أشهر طياري العالم- ليتمكن من محاكات الظلمة الحالكة لفضاء الكون الفسيح لمدة أربعة دقائق قبل معاودة الدخول إلى الغلاف الجوي .*  
*"لفته" رياضي يعشق التحدي والإثارة ورياضات الأدرينالين، ووقع بيديه رقما قيسا في "غينس" عندما قفز من طائرة فوق سقف العالم -قمم افرست- على ارتفاع قدره 30 ألف قدم من مستوى سطح البحر، وهي مغامرة غير مسبوقة، ومحفوفة بالمخاطر.* 
*كما أنه ممارس محترف للعديد من الرياضات الأخرى، كالغوص في أعماق البحار إلى درجات ضغط قاتلة، وتسلق الجبال إلى ارتفاعات شاهقة، وقفز المظلات، وركوب الدرجات النارية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في عملية انتشال وصفت بـ"المعجزة"* *فتاة هايتية تعود إلى الحياة بعد 15 يوما تحت أنقاض الزلزال*


****
**
**
***دارلين اتيان***

*بور أو برنس (هايتي) - أف ب*
*ساد جو من البهجة في مستشفى ميداني اقامه الدفاع المدني الفرنسي في المدرسة الفرنسية في "بور أو برنس" نقلت اليه مراهقة مصابة بجفاف حاد بعد انتشالها من الانقاض بعد 15 يوما على الزلزال، في عملية وصفت بـ"المعجزة".

وقال الطبيب الكولونيل ميشال اورسيل متأثرا "ستحيا. انها في الـ16 من العمر والحياة بكاملها امامها".

وتابع "تمت معالجتها، وحالتها مستقرة. سنسخر كل الوسائل لخدمة المريضة بحيث يكون فريق انعاش متوافر دوما الى جانبها".

ونقلت الفتاة واسمها دارلين اتيان بحسب الصليب الاحمر بالمروحية الى سفينة سيروكو الفرنسية المجهزة بوحدة طبية.*

*وبدأ بعض الجيران في حي كارفور فوي في بور او برنس بالبحث بين الانقاض بعد سماعهم صوتا، قبل ان يتصلوا بالمنقذين الفرنسيين.

وروى رئيس الاطباء في بعثة الدفاع المدني الفرنسي كلود فويا "عندما وصلنا، تمكنا من رؤية شعرها. ثم وسعت الثقب وكلمتها. اعدنا مدها بالسوائل بالمصل وبعد ثلاثة ارباع الساعة انتشلناها".

وتابع "كانت في جيب هوائي صغير محاط بالاسمنت. لا ندري ان كان لديها ماء. تكلمت بصعوبة كبرى".

ونجاة احد بعد 15 يوما تحت الانقاض اقرب الى معجزة فيما كان الاطباء واثقون من ان الفتاة عالقة على هذه الحال منذ الزلزال في 12 كانون الثاني (يناير).

وقال الطبيب اورسيل "كل شيء يوحي بانها على تلك الحال منذ وقوع الكارثة. وهذا مرجح جدا نظرا الى حدة الجفاف الذي عانت منه عند وصولها".

وتابع "كانت صحتها ضعيفة جدا وضغط الدم لديها ضعيف".

وتمكنت الفتاة من التفوه ببضع كلمات. وقال اورسيل "تكلمت، عبرت عن السعادة لوجودها هنا وسألت عن مصير اقاربها، لكن لا يسعنا الاجابة على كافة اسئلتها".

واوضح انها "شهدت معاناة مروعة، وستعود الى الحياة تدريجيا، لكن لم نلحظ اي اصابة تثير المخاوف لديها".

وتم انتشال حوالى 135 شخصا من انقاض زلزال 12 كانون الثاني (يناير) الذي اسفر عن مقتل "حوالى 170 الف شخص" بحسب الرئيس الهايتي رينيه بريفال.

وانتشل الجيش الامريكي رجلا في الـ31 الثلاثاء من الانقاض، تعذر تحديد مدة احتجازه.

وقد يكون الرجل احتجز نتيجة اي من الهزات الارتدادية الكثيرة التي ضربت هايتي في غضون اسبوعين.

وقال الطبيب سيباستان كوساد الذي عالج الفتاة ان "البقاء هكذا لاسبوعين صعب، لكنه ممكن على ما يبدو"، وذلك قبيل اقلاع المروحية من ملعب كرة السلة في المدرسة في اتجاه السفينة المستشفى.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*منع لاعبة كرة سلة سويسرية مسلمة من ارتداء الحجاب أثناء اللعب*

رفضت محكمة سويسرية دعوى تقدمت بها لاعبة كرة السلة السويسرية المسلمة سرى الشوق بالسماح لها باللعب وهي ترتدي الحجاب. وأخفقت الدعوى التي أقامتها سرى، ذات الأصول العراقية، ولاعبة نادي "إس تي في" السويسري ، أمام المحكمة في لوزان.
ورأت المحكمة أن "قرار اتحاد السلة السويسري بمنع الحجاب في الملاعب لا يؤثر بالسلب على حقوق اللاعبة الشابة البالغة من العمر 19 عاما". 
ورأى اتحاد السلة السويسري أن "ارتداء الحجاب يزيد من مخاطر التعرض للإصابة بالإضافة إلى ضرورة ان تبقى الرياضة محايدة من الناحية الدينية".

----------


## ابو طارق

*نكتة عن"الصعايدة" تودي بطعن شخص في صدره ومفارقته الحياة*

بعد أن أنهى كل منهما يومه الدراسي جلسا معا مع بعض أصدقائهما وامتدت جلسة مرح بين الجميع شملت أغاني شبابية وآخر موضة وتسريحة الشعر.
واشارت صحيفة"الاهرام" إلي أن قام أحدهما بتقديم فاصل من النكات والمزاح وكان من بينها نكتة عن الصعايدة‏،‏ فما كان من أحد الجالسين وهو طالب بالمرحلة الثانوية الصناعية بسحب مطواة وطعن به صديقه في صدره الي أن سقط جثة هامدة‏.‏ حاول الأصدقاء جاهدين إنقاذ صديقهم بنقله إلي المستشفي الرئيسي الجامعي لإسعافه إلا أنه كان قد فارق الحياة‏.‏ تم إخطار اللواء خيري موسي مساعد الوزير لأمن الإسكندرية‏.‏

----------


## ابو طارق

*وسيلة جديدة للسرقة: التهديد بإبر.. ملوّثة بالايدز!*

عمد أميركي في الـ38 من العمر إلى سرقة صالون لتلوين البشرة، ومتجر لبيع الملابس في ولاية بنسلفانيا، مستخدماً إبراً قال إنها ملوثة بالإيذر. 
ونقلت صحيفة "فيلادلفيا نيوز" عن شرطة الولاية قولها إن كيفن مايكل كوكس تمكّن من سرقة 264 دولاراً، من متجر لملابس البحر، حيث هدّد العامل بإبرتين، قائلاً: "افتح الصندوق أو سأغرسها فيك". 
ثم توجّه المجرم، الذي لا يزال طليقاً، إلى صالون، ولوّح بأربع إبر، وقال "سأستخدمها إن لم أحصل على المال". ونال 50 دولاراً.

----------


## حساسه بزياده

طليقة علي الكيماوي سعيدة بإعدامه بعد أن استحوذت على ثروته
مو يقولوا: مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد :toung:  :noworry:

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييييييييك العاااااافية غلآتي شموووع ..*

*من المتااابعين لنشرتكـ المميزة ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رااحيل ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مساء عطر يفيض موده  لروحك الحلوه

يسعد مساك وصباحك

يسلم قلبك ياارب

ويسلم لي هالحضور

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..

يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي على هالجهد

ويسلم لي حضورك ياارب





> تهريب فتاة من الطائف الى الرياض .. صور ..



الغريب في هالحكايه انو رغم وجود الصور الا انو شرطة المنطقه نفسها نفت صحة الخبر

صايرين زي الامريكان الدليل قدامك والنفي قائم .

لاعدمنا عطاااائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنووود ..





> ونااسه و الله .. 
> 
> الله يعينكم بس انا بكره اجازتي تبدا ..



تمااام  أجل ننتظر منك حضور دائم ونشااط موطبيعي  :toung: 






> و يالله يقدرون عليهم .. 
> 
> الصراحه عندهم خلق يقعدون من الصبح و يروحون يغازلون .. 
> 
> يالله بالستر بس ..



 :noworry:  فضاوه فيهم والله 

والا لوعندهم شي يشغل وقتهم سوو هالحركات الغبيه 


عنوود .. تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..






> *خلف الحربي لـ "إضاءات" : تركت "شمس" لأنها غير مستقلة*



طيب الاول نعرف شنو منظوره للإستقلاليه في المجال الصحفي أو على الاصح في منصبه

وعموما ما اعتقد انو في صحيفه عربيه مستقله .. وشهو يعني الاستقلال

في بلاد حكوماتها تفرض قيود حتى على الكلمه والرأي .







> *عراقي.. أول عربي يحلق في الفضاء 6 أشهر*



ياار ب يوفقه ويحميه








> *في عملية انتشال وصفت بـ"المعجزة"* 
> *فتاة هايتية تعود إلى الحياة بعد 15 يوما تحت أنقاض الزلزال*





15 يوووم بالفعل معجزه  :huh:  سبحاان الله








> *منع لاعبة كرة سلة سويسرية مسلمة من ارتداء الحجاب أثناء اللعب*



لاتعليق 






> *نكتة عن"الصعايدة" تودي بطعن شخص في صدره ومفارقته الحياة*



المخطىء  الاول هو  المقتول تمادى في المزح وكان الثمن حياته
مو أي شخص ممكن يتحمل المساس ببلدته أو معتقده أو .. أو .. أو
لما نكون مع مجموعه تختلف وتتنوع أماكن اقامتهم أو يختلفو في أي شي
يتوجب مرعاة كل فرد للآخر حتى في نطق الكلمه 
ممكن كلمة جرحها أعمق من السكين .






> *وسيلة جديدة للسرقة: التهديد بإبر.. ملوّثة بالايدز!*



اما هالخبر خوفني  :huh:  عااد عندنا مايبغى لهم شي ويقلدوه

الله يستر.


يعطيك العافيه باباتي على هالجهد

ماننحرم من فيض عطائك

مووفق دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حساااسه ..

وووين  .. والله ولك وحشه

عسى ماشر ..

منووره حبيبتي

لاعدمت هالطله أبدااا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلم قلبك

تسلم لي هالمتابعه

ويدووم لي هالحضور

مووفقه ياارب دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة رجل مسن في صناعية حفر الباطن


عثرت شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن صباح اليوم، على جثة رجل مسن وجدت ممدة بالقرب من أحد  الأحواش وقد تعرضت لطعنات عدة. وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد  يوسف القحطاني انه "في تمام الساعة التاسعة من صباح اليوم تلقت شرطة محافظة حفر  الباطن بلاغا يفيد فيه العثور على جثة بالقرب من احد الأحواش، وبانتقال فرقة من  المختصين إلى موقع الحادث تبين أن الموقع بالمنطقة الصناعية واتضح أنها لرجل مسن،  ومن خلال المعاينة شوهدت بها عدة طعنات في أنحاء متفرقة من الجسد". وبين القحطاني  أنه  اتخذ اللازم وجار إيداع الجثة الثلاجة تمهيداً لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية الشرعية  عليها من قبل الطبيب الشرعي ، والتحقيق والبحث جاريان في القضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في أول أيام لاختبارات

"برشامة" كادت أن تفقأ عين معلم في القصيم

في حادثة طريفة شهدتها إحدى مدارس القصيم الثانوية في أول يوم لاختبارات نهاية  الفصل الدراسي الأول، كاد معلم كلف بمراقبة إحدى لجان الاختبارات أن يفقد إحدى  عينيه، بعدما قذف احد الطلاب بـ "برشامة" كانت بحوزته دونت عليها بعض المعلومات  ولفت بحجرة إلى أحد زملائه في آخر الصف.  وكان المعلم سمع صوت ينبعث من الأمام  وعندما التفت لاستطلاع الأمر ومعرفة مصدر الصوت، باغتته الحجرة التي لفت ببرشامة  فكادت أن تفقأ إحدى عينيه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في أول يوم من الاختبارات ..وفاة 4 طالبات وإصابة 11 في  القريات



توفيت أربعة طالبات جامعيات ورجل في محافظة القريات  قبل قليل بعد تعرض حافلة كانت  تقلهن لحادث مروري مروع في أول يوم اختبارات الفصل الدراسي الأول ، في حين أصيبت 11  طالبة أخرى ثلاثة منهن في حالة خطرة.

وأوضح مصدر مطلع  أن الحادث  الذي وقع بالقرب من مركز العقيلة نتج عنه إصابة أكثر من 11 طالبة نقلوا على وجه  السرعة إلى إحدى المستشفيات القريبة من مكان وقوع الحادث، في حين لم تتضح حتى  اللحظة ملبسات الحادث المروري كاملة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القبض على طبيب سوري باع طفلة سورية  لطبيب آخر بعشرة الاف دولار*

** 


ألقت الجهات المختصة القبض على طبيب  سوري باع طفلة حديثة الولادة لطبيب من بلد مجاور بمبلغ عشرة الاف دولار أمريكي  .

وكشفت محطة أخبار سورية ( sns ) أن خيوط  الجريمة تكشفت عندما ألقت الجهات المختصة القبض على شابين وفتاة بوضع مشبوه قرب  منطقة المياه الكبريتية في منطقة الضمير، طريق الرحيبة. 
 وكشفت التحقيقات بحسب المحطة أن الفتاة كانت على علاقة جنسية مع  أحد الشابين وأنها حملت منه حيث اعترفت أنها قامت بمراجعة طبيبا متخصصا بالأمراض  النسائية في منطقة ركن الدين من أجل التخلص من الجنين إلا أن الطبيب أقنعها بالحفاظ  على الجنين على أن يشتريه منها عند الولادة. 

واعترفت الفتاة بأنه عندما حان موعد  الولادة سافرت برفقة الطبيب إلى البد المجاور حيث قام بإجراء عملية قيصرية في عيادة احد  زملائه الأطباء, موضحة أن المولود كان طفلة وأن الطبيب قام ببيعها للطبيب الآخر  مقابل 10000 دولار أمريكي.

ونقلت المحطة عن مصادر قولها أن " الطبيب اعترف  بما نسب إليه وانه باع الطفلة، وما تزال التحقيقات جارية لمعرفة التفاصيل الدقيقة  للموضوع ".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  6 و 58 دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره  /  12 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  56 %

سرعة الرياح /  2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*مساااء الفل والورد عليكم..*
*اخبار غريبه ..ليش الناس صارت عادتهم القتل وبس ؟*
*في نفس الوقت عجبني الشاب العراقي وطموحه ..ربي يوفقه*
*والست اللي سوت سوايها البركة فيكِ تزوجتي وسترتي على عمرك وبنتكِ تكون لكِ مو للبيع ..صار سهل الواحد يبيع ضناه بهالايام ..*
*ع كلا ..الشكر موصول لكم اعزائي شموعتي .ملووك. بوطارق*
*الله يعطيكم الف الف عاافيه..*
*موفقين لكل خير ..*
*تحايآ من الورد لكم..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

جهد جميل تشكرو عليه يا مراسلي الشبكه 
تحياتي لكم اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## احلام ضائعه

مراسلينا المميزييييييييييين 
تسلم جهودكم الرائعه 
كااااان نفسي :omg:  اعلق بس  :grin: موطااايقه هههههه
ويعطيكم العافيه 
موفقين

----------


## ملكة سبأ

في جريمة هزت حفر الباطن .. ثلاثة أشقاء يقطعون يد شقيقتهم ويسددون عدة  طعنات لزوجها



في جريمة بشعة أقدم  ثلاثة أشقاء علي قطع يد شقيقتهم وطعن زوجها اثر خلاف نشب بينهم اليوم بمحافظة حفر  الباطن.
وتقول المصادر أن بعض المواطنين اتصلوا بغرفة العمليات وابلغوها بأنهم  يسمعون صوت استغاثة من داخل احد المنازل ولم يتمكنوا من معرفة ما يحدث فيه بالتفصيل  فما كان من الجهات الأمنية إلا ان انتقلت على الفور لمكان الحادث ممثلة بقيادة  دوريات الأمن وشعبة التحريات والبحث الجنائي ومحاصرة المنزل والدخول إليه بعد ما  سمعوا أصوات الاستغاثة تتزايد ووجدوا أن احدي يدي المرأة قد قطعت وجسمها ينزف  ووجدوا زوجها مطعون عدة طعنات في أنحاء متفرقة من جسده وملقي إلى جانبها وحاول  أشقاء المرأة الهروب لكن فطنة رجال الأمن أحبطت ذلك وتم القبض عليهم.
وقد توجهت  الى الموقع عربات الهلال الأحمر والتيقامت بنقل الزوج وزوجته إلي مستشفي الملك خالد  العام بحفر الباطن. 
 الرجل وزوجته في حالة خطرة  وسيتم إجراء عمليات جراحية عاجلة لهم .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مسائك ورود ورياحين .. يسعد مساك يارب

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك

تسلم لي هالطله ويدوم حضورك الغالي

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

الأجمل حضورك خيي

يدوم لنا هالتواصل لاعدمنااه

موفق ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احلااام ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك حبيبتي

لما تطيقي تعلقي ارجعي مره ثاانيه  :bleh: 

ماننحرم من هالطله يااارب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكه ..

تسلمي حبيبتي عالخبر 

 :unsure:  ياعلي يعور البطن مادري القلب مادري المصارين  :ouch: 
كيف الواحد منهم طاوعه قلبه  :huh:  لاوبكل قواية قلب جريمتين

----------


## عنيده

في أول أيام لاختبارات

"برشامة" كادت أن تفقأ عين معلم في القصيم

ههههههههااي .. 

اقول لكم شي .. 

صار الغش للكل .. 

يعني اذا تبي تغش لازم تعلم الكل و تغششه .. 

و الله بغوا يفقعون عين واحد عشان كم درجه ..

الله يهديهم يا رب .. 

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..

يعافيك ويسلمك

تسلمي حبيبتي على هالحضور

بس هااا  :toung:  اهم شي ماتكوني منهم

مووفقه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*وفاة سماحة السيد محمد جعفر الرضوي،*
* من علماء الشيعة والأساتذة البارزين في  الهند إثر نوبة قلبية*

**

أفاد مصدر في الهند، أن سماحة السيد محمد جعفر الرضوي، من علماء الشيعة والأساتذة  البارزين الحوزة العلمية في الهند، ومدير حوزة سلطانية في مدينة لکنهو، توفي يوم  أمس إثر نوبة قلبية.
وکان المرحوم قد نقل الى المستشفى قبل ستة أشهر لتعرضه الى  أزمة قلبية، لکنه فارق الحياة والتحق بالرفيق الأعلى يوم أمس عن عمر ناهز الحادية  والثمانين.
هذا وقد أقيم تشييع مهيب لهذا العالم البارز، حضره عدد کبير من  العلماء والمفکرين ومسؤولي مدينة لکنهو، ثم أقيمت عليه صلاة الميت بإمامة سماحة  الشيخ تقي جناب، ووري الثرى في تلک المنطقة.
يشار الى أن هذا العالم قد درس في  النجف الأشرف على يد کبار العلماء نحو آية الله الخوئي والصدر والحکيم والشاهرودي  والقاضي، ثم عاد الى الهند عام 1974 م.
وما إن عاد الى الهند حتى باشر بتدريس  الفقه والأصول والتفسير والحديث وغيرها في حوزة سلطانية، فتخرج على يديه عدد کبير  من الطلبة.
وفضلاً عن المکانة العلمية المرموقة في الحوزة العلمية في الهند، کان  المرحوم وکيلاً لکل من المرجعين آية الله السيستاني وآية الله مکارم  الشيرازي.
بالإضافة الى ذلک ، کان يتمتع بمکانة سامية بين عموم الناس، حيث  يشاطرهم همومهم ويسعى في حل مشاکلهم وقضاء حوائجهم .

إنالله وإناإليه راجعون 

رحمك الله ايها العالم العامل السيد الجليل 

ونعزي فيك مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ومراجعنا العظام وجل العلماء وسائر شيعة أمير المؤمنين

*رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لهذا السيد الجليل*
 *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
 *الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نسئل الله له المغفرة  ويحشره مع الصالحين* 

*والصديقين ويرحمه بواسع رحمته ويدخله فسيح جناته* 

*الفاتحة* 

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يرحم السيد الفاضل الى جنات النعيم مع محمد وآل محمد ..*

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**
*

----------


## الصقر الاسود

موضوع مفيد ولاسيما الحقن الذي صنعته الشركه اليابانيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق .. شذااوي .. 

بارك الله فيكما  ولا أراكما الله مكروه في حبيب

رحم الله السيد العالم الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الصقر ..

حياك الله اخي

نأمل متابعتك ووجودك الدائم بيننا

موفق لكل خير

----------

